# Corsair HX 620W macht geräusche



## wuschel1003 (12. Dezember 2011)

*Corsair HX 620W macht geräusche*

Seit kurzem macht mein Netzteil geräusche,undzwar geht es darum wenn ich den PC ausgemacht habe trenne ich alles mit einer Funksteckdose vom netz das ist ja OK so.Aber wnn ich dann alles wieder einschalte kommt vom Netzteil ein Geräusch als wenn dort im Netzteil ein Funke überschpringt aber funktionieren tut alles wie immer.Muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## Fatalii (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair HX 620W macht geräusche*

Wie ein Funke der überspringt? So eine Fehlerbeschreibung habe ich noch nicht gehört.
Was passiert, wenn du das Netzteil einschaltest ohne die Steckdosenleiste vorher auszuschalten?
Ein kleiner Tipp noch, wende dich eventuell direkt an den Support von Corsair, das könnte schneller
beantwortet werden als hier Das Forum gehört ja nicht zum Tagesgeschäft 

MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair HX 620W macht geräusche*

Wie sieht es denn aus im direkten Betrieb wenn das netzteil an der Wandsteckdose angeschlossen ist ohne die Funk und Verteilerdose?


----------

